# Can I mix jar sizes?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I want to pressure can some pint, and half-pint jars of meats. Would it be okay (i.e. safe) to mix the pint and half-pint jars since they both require 75 minutes to pressure can?

I know not to mix quarts and pints because the quarts take longer. What about the sizes I described? 

thanks...stef


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

The time is the same but is the pressure? If so I would think it would be ok, but I would put the pint jars on the bottom and the half-pint on the top. Assuming that your pressure canner is a two level.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

You can process different sized jars together as long as you process the length of time of the larger jar.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Yup, it works just fine. I do this a lot


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks...I thought so, but it's always safer to ask.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

siletz said:


> You can process different sized jars together as long as you process the length of time of the larger jar.


Yes, I've had no problems doing it that way.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yep i do that a lot also


----------

